# Flying after ET - when? & affordable accommodation in Barcelona?



## eatyourpeas (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

Wonder if any of you Barcelona ladies can help me?  I am travelling to the clinic for ET probably around the end of February.  Firstly, did any of you go for ET without your partner?  We are short of holiday time and also trying to keep travel costs affordable and I am happy to go on my own - just wondered if anyone else had done it and whether there is anything I am overlooking in going this route?

My main request is for advice on where you stayed in Barcelona for resting after ET.  Ideally I would love to find an apartment or a hotel with some basic cooking facilities so I can be home from home and cook my own food rather than having to go out to eat after ET.  But difficult to find something affordable for just a few nights.  Did any of you find a great place which was comfortable, satellite tv, free wifi and affordable?  My clinic is Quiron but don't need to be super close as will get taxis. Main criteria for me is affordability without compromising cleanliness or comfort, though I know it won't be luxury.

How long were you there before ET and how long did you stay out after ET?  Were any of you advised not to fly within the next few days?  Just wondering if there is any relation to failure to conceive by flying to close to ET.  Any advice professionally received on this point?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snowflake08 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Scoobydoo,
Sorry, can't help with the accomodation, but on the other point about how long one has to stay after transfer, I had our consultation with Dr Aurell last week, and he said that we could fly back to London the same day as the ET.
Do you mind if I send you a pm about your experience with Quiron? We are thinking of going there but am having some doubts following our consult. I'll send you a separate message, any info would be gratefully received!
Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

We sayed in hotels but once we did use an apartment but I think we just searched on net x


----------



## NinaHope1 (Mar 1, 2013)

We have also been looking at Quiron, would love to hear about anyone else's experiences


----------

